# Posting restrictions in Congrats page?



## jonquiliser

I seem not to be able to post in the congrats section, although it states in the little box under all other messages that I may not create new threads, and that I *may* reply to other posts. 

What's wrong?


----------



## Jana337

What exactly happened, please? Any specific error message?


----------



## jonquiliser

Well, there was no Quick Reply function at the bottom, but the little box says:

You may not post new threads
You may post replies
You may post attachments
You may edit your posts

So I clicked the Post Reply button and got this (none of the suggestions are correct, I am logged in, and have tried to shut and reopen the forum page):

"jonquiliser, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
This page or thread has been deleted.
You are not logged in.
If you are trying to post, your account may be awaiting activation.

If you were logged in and are seeing this message, then try the following:
Clear your web browser's cache.
Click "Remember Me" when logging in."

thanks for any help!


----------



## Jana337

Looks like a jonquiliser-specific bug.  There are not any restrictions for new members as far as I know. Mike Kellogg, our administrator, browses these forum regularly - I am sure he can check your settings and determine what went wrong.


----------



## jonquiliser

heh, perhaps I should be flattered about having my own lil' bug... 

anyway, i'll wait for the administrator fellow to check in.

thanks


----------



## .   1

I have received similar odd messages when trying to respond to a thread that is either locked or deleted or is being worked on by a moderator.

Robert


----------



## emma42

Were you trying to open a new congrats thread, jonquiliser?  If so, you may have been trying to congratulate someone who has opted out of "congrats".  If not, please ignore me!


----------



## Bienvenidos

That's interesting--the forum can detect if you're opening a thread for someone who doesn't want one??   What great technology!


----------



## elroy

It cannot - but nice theory, Emma.


----------



## zazap

jonquiliser said:


> heh, perhaps I should be flattered about having my own lil' bug...
> 
> anyway, i'll wait for the administrator fellow to check in.
> 
> thanks


Sorry, but we share this bug.  Maybe we could call it the "jonquiliserzazap" bug.  It's a bit frustrating...It only affects the congrats pages forum...Glad to not be the only one...zazap
Was your problem ever fixed, jonquiliser?


----------



## jonquiliser

Infringing on my bug!?!  I think jonquiliserzazap sounds good for a bug, though  so I'm sure we can share it! 

And no, problem's not fixed, it's still bugging me 
I also only have the problem in the congrats section - that's what's so strange!


----------



## zazap

Well, I'm sad to hear nobody has been able to help you fix this problem in all this time
It's frustrating 'cause a nice person started a congrat page for moi and I can't participate in it...
Any hope for a solution anybody?


----------



## .   1

There is a thread that members may subscribe to that indicates that these members do not want to receive congratulations.
These members believe that they have received enough congratulations already or do not want them in the first place.
Some people have obviously decided that they are uncomfortable responding to people saying that they are a god person or fear that they will not be congratulated so they avoid that embarrassment by deciding to not be congratulated.

There may be some form of cross link between that thread and the congrats pages.

.,,


----------



## fenixpollo

I seem to be able to open a new thread in Congrats, so it doesn't seem to be a universal problem.


----------



## zazap

. said:


> There is a thread that members may subscribe to that indicates that these members do not want to receive congratulations.
> These members believe that they have received enough congratulations already or do not want them in the first place.
> Some people have obviously decided that they are uncomfortable responding to people saying that they are a god person or fear that they will not be congratulated so they avoid that embarrassment by deciding to not be congratulated.
> 
> There may be some form of cross link between that thread and the congrats pages.
> 
> .,,


I don't think this is the case, and no, it is not a universal problem.  Everybody but Jonquiliser and I seem to be able to post normally in the congrat forum.  I am aware of the "thanks, but no thanks"  thread, but I am not trying to START a thread, god forbid, only to post into existing threads.  Jonquiliser hasn't been able to post in this forum since the beginning of March, so it feels like a hopeless situation (you're right, it's not the end of the world, and I shouldn't be so pessimistic...)
My little box also says:

You may not post new threads (fair enough)
You may post replies (it's an outright lie!)
You may post attachments (yeah right)
You may edit your posts (in my dreams)
HELP!


----------



## heidita

Yesterday I got  Pm from another member with already 600 posts who couldn't post either. I told him to tell a mod. Or go to this section! There you are, he isn't the only one!


----------



## zazap

heidita said:


> Yesterday I got  Pm from another member with already 600 posts who couldn't post either. I told him to tell a mod. Or go to this section! There you are, he isn't the only one!


Oh oh, maybe it's contagious...I've told some mods already, but I think they don't know how to help me (I'm not surprised) and have sent me to this thread too.  Let's see...


----------



## jann

> I've told some mods already, but I think they don't know how to help me


The mods have been discussing this issue, and we are aware of a few other users who mysteriously can't post in congrats either. Hopefully Mike, our forum administrator, will be able to identify the bug and fix the problem. You're on the record... 

Jann


----------



## alexacohen

. said:


> I have received similar odd messages when trying to respond to a thread that is either locked or deleted or is being worked on by a moderator.
> 
> Robert


So have I, but I thought the problem was my prehistoric computer!
It gets disconnected on his own decision.
Alexa


----------



## jlc246

I also had the problem of not being able to post in a Congrats page thread.  I tried several things (like rebooting, in case it was a cache problem as mentioned in the message).  I thought it might be not being a Senior Member.  I haven't tried it since, so I don't know if it is always that way.

thanks for having it on the list to debug -


----------



## jann

Mike says that he has fixed the problem.  Check it out and let us know if you still have trouble. 

Jann


----------



## zazap

The problem is fixed!  Thanks!


----------



## jlc246

I can post congrats now.  Thank you!


----------



## jonquiliser

And me too it seems!! Thanks to Mike for fixing this!


----------



## mkellogg

Sorry about that!  Something was messed up, but I got it fixed.


----------

